# Chapman Application Questions?



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I registered here last week I believe and wanted to ask a couple of questions about the Chapman application process for those that applied?

I'll break it up so it's not so daunting to read,

1.) As far as the introductory video goes, what did you guys do? Not stealing anyone's ideas just curious what direction people went with this? Img roommate has a GoPro and I thought strapping that to my chest would be a cool idea, although my non work hours are mostly comprised of getting the application ready so I don't know how much that would help haha.

2.) Another question I had was how many films were in y'alls visual portfolio, I currently have one thing shot and two that I've scripted to shoot as soon as I can get the actors. All shorts the longest being 10 minutes. Thoughts as far as application goes?

And that's it for now, as always I currently freelance and have done numerous Below The Line jobs so if anyone has any questions regarding that side of the industry I'd be happy to answer! Just so I'm bringing something to the table as well haha

Thanks!


----------



## rcross11 (Jul 25, 2012)

1) I'm not sure if the application has changed, but the introduction video was something that was done after acceptance and shown on the first day of your production class.

I think they have to be less than, what, 30-60 seconds? It's entirely up to you on what you want to be said about yourself in the video.

2) As a director, I was only allowed to submit ONE complete work, which could have been a short or a feature. I imagine cinematographers submitted a reel. I'm not sure what the other emphases did.

They are looking for your ability to tell a story. I would bet that most people submit rudimentary videos, if any at all. Concentrate on the writing.


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response! On the Website they mention that a 2-5 minute introductory video is to be included in the application. I figured they were looking for storytelling ability, I had a couple of ideas for the video, I just what directions others went. 

Thanks again for the response! I take it you are a Chapman Student? How do you like the program?


----------

